# Greetings to all



## LexAquila (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello i am from turkey , i am not a brother but i am here to learn masonry and meet with masons , here in turkey masonry is too strict and has closed its doors to newcomers , so its too hard to learn masonry in turkey , but i dont blame them because here in turkey masonry considered as a some kind of devil cult.Anyway greetings to all ! 

Sent from my SM-A800I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 24, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 24, 2018)

LexAquila said:


> Hello i am from turkey , i am not a brother but i am here to learn masonry and meet with masons , here in turkey masonry is too strict and has closed its doors to newcomers , so its too hard to learn masonry in turkey , but i dont blame them because here in turkey masonry considered as a some kind of devil cult.Anyway greetings to all !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using My Freemasonry mobile app



Welcome to the online community here.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 26, 2018)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 27, 2018)

LexAquila said:


> Hello i am from turkey , i am not a brother but i am here to learn masonry and meet with masons , here in turkey masonry is too strict and has closed its doors to newcomers , so its too hard to learn masonry in turkey , but i dont blame them because here in turkey masonry considered as a some kind of devil cult.Anyway greetings to all !


You will be very limited trying to learn about Freemasonry from this website as Freemasonry is a Fraternity and you only learn about it by being a member and enjoying the friendship of other Freemasons.

The only way to really learn about Freemasonry is to become a Freemason and you will only be able to do that by contacting Freemasonry in your own country. www.mason.org.tr


----------



## LexAquila (Feb 27, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> You will be very limited trying to learn about Freemasonry from this website as Freemasonry is a Fraternity and you only learn about it by being a member and enjoying the friendship of other Freemasons.
> 
> The only way to really learn about Freemasonry is to become a Freemason and you will only be able to do that by contacting Freemasonry in your own country. www.mason.org.tr


I would if i can but like i said masonry is really strict in my country it's because they have no other option i think. There is no lodge in the city that i live right now,but i will try to consult to the lodge in my hometown. I just study here and unfortunately there is no mason youth organisations in turkey and if you ask me that's a big lack. I read books about masonry and i dont think this site would be useless for me. Thanks for your reply 

Sent from my SM-A800I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2018)

LexAquila said:


> I would if i can but like i said masonry is really strict in my country it's because they have no other option i think. There is no lodge in the city that i live right now,but i will try to consult to the lodge in my hometown. I just study here and unfortunately there is no mason youth organisations in turkey and if you ask me that's a big lack. I read books about masonry and i dont think this site would be useless for me. Thanks for your reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using My Freemasonry mobile app



I agree, you'll probably learn something here. Let's start with lesson No 1 - many brothers get upset when non-Freemasons wear a square and compasses logo or use it as an Avatar. Many Freemasons from a significant number of states in the USA will get upset when a Freemason who is not a Master Mason (someone who has done the 3 degrees of Freemasonry) wears a Square and Compasses. Hence I would suggest you change your avatar to something else Lex - its only a matter of time before someone points this out to you if you continue to use that avatar, and worse, someone might come in not seeing this thread and feel you're deceiving them or wearing a emblem you are not entitled to wear - that will not win you friends. I suggest you change your avatar to something else.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 28, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I agree, you'll probably learn something here. Let's start with lesson No 1 - many brothers get upset when non-Freemasons wear a square and compasses logo or use it as an Avatar. Many Freemasons from a significant number of states in the USA will get upset when a Freemason who is not a Master Mason (someone who has done the 3 degrees of Freemasonry) wears a Square and Compasses. Hence I would suggest you change your avatar to something else Lex - its only a matter of time before someone points this out to you if you continue to use that avatar, and worse, someone might come in not seeing this thread and feel you're deceiving them or wearing a emblem you are not entitled to wear - that will not win you friends. I suggest you change your avatar to something else.



Agreed.

I have messaged this user privately.


----------



## LexAquila (Feb 28, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I agree, you'll probably learn something here. Let's start with lesson No 1 - many brothers get upset when non-Freemasons wear a square and compasses logo or use it as an Avatar. Many Freemasons from a significant number of states in the USA will get upset when a Freemason who is not a Master Mason (someone who has done the 3 degrees of Freemasonry) wears a Square and Compasses. Hence I would suggest you change your avatar to something else Lex - its only a matter of time before someone points this out to you if you continue to use that avatar, and worse, someone might come in not seeing this thread and feel you're deceiving them or wearing a emblem you are not entitled to wear - that will not win you friends. I suggest you change your avatar to something else.


Sorry for this misunderstanding i've changed my profile picture.I did not know that would be an issue. My intension wasnt about 'entitlement' sorry if i've upset anybody.

Sent from my SM-A800I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2018)

LexAquila said:


> Sorry for this misunderstanding i've changed my profile picture.I did not know that would be an issue. My intension wasnt about 'entitlement' sorry if i've upset anybody.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using My Freemasonry mobile app


Well done


----------

